# CPIO recover funtzt nicht!



## Iceman8712 (28. Juli 2005)

Hi

ich habe von einem Linux RedHat enterprise System das mit ext2 formatiert wurde, ein backup mit cpio gemacht. dieses backup ist per NFS auf einem server.

Einen dritten computer habe ich mit Knoppix gebootet, dann den server gemountet, und die festplatte, wo das backup wieder drauff soll (/dev/hda1). Diese Festplatte hat auch ext2!

Ich nehme dann den befehl:


```
cpio –ivcB < dev/hda1
```

so wie's mir scheint, wird auf die festplatte geschrieben, weil sie voll ausgelastet ist, nur jedoch kommen viele fehler! weiss jemand einen grund ich schreibe jetzt ein paar davon auf! vielleicht kennt sie jemand, ich hab bei   nichts gefunden darüber!

z.B.

cpio: warning skiped 28 bytes of junk
cpio: d00707070707d0d0d0d0d000707070707d0d0d0d: unknown file type
cpio: unknown file type
+$0/-+1+&/&./..........

ich find diese meldungen merkwürdig und habe keine ahnung wiso diese kommen!

HELP!!

Thanks

Iceman8712


----------



## Iceman8712 (28. Juli 2005)

ich hab das problem... der command ist falsch! nach meinem befehl schreibt es dann das backup auf den server zurück

weiss jemand den richtigen command?

Also lage ist so... ich habe ein backup auf einem server... und auf einem Client (der mit knoppix gebooted ist), habe ich diesen ordner vom server mit dem backup gemountet! und wenn ich jetzt eben den command von oben eingebe, so entpackt es das archiv auf den server und nicht auf den client....


----------



## deepthroat (28. Juli 2005)

Hi.

Bevor du das Archiv mit cpio auspacken kannst mußt du es irgendwie auf den anderen Rechner transferieren. Das geht z.B. mit netcat:

Auf dem Rechner wo das cpio Archiv ist: 

netcat -l -p 1234 -c < backup.cpio

Auf dem Rechner wo du es auspacken willst:

netcat backup.server.com 1234 | cpio -ivcB

Die Nummer 1234 bezeichnet den Port über den die Rechner sich verbinden sollen, der muß logischerweise bei beiden gleich sein, kannste aber frei wählen - sollte jedoch möglichst größer sein als 1024 (weil darunter die Systemports liegen und es Konflikte geben könnte).

"backup.server.com" solltest du natürlich entweder durch die IP Adresse oder den Namen des Servers ersetzen.

Du kannst aber nicht das Archiv direkt auf die Partition schreiben wie du es anscheinend versuchen willst. Du mußt zu allererst /dev/hda1 erstmal irgendwo mounten und dann das obige Kommando in dem Verzeichnis ausführen. 

Damit das ganze funktioniert muß natürlich auf beiden Rechnern netcat vergfügbar sein.


----------

